
The coronavirus can attack the heart as well - lordmax
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/27/health/coronavirus-cardiac-heart-attacks.html
======
hncensorsnonpc
I think that is me. I was never at a doctor but I had a crazy increased heart
rate, extreme fatigue, could not sit or stand up for long, it was more feeling
I think, I not forced it but I had a super strong urge to lay down as my heart
went event faster. I puked a lot, until there was nothing to puke and drinking
water made me puke it out again. Slept about 15h and after that I recovered
pretty fast. Beat it in about 2 days by basically doing nothing but laying
down and sleeping. I guess it was corona.

I never took my temp, but I not how fever feels like, I not had any or very
mild. Not had any other more common symptoms I read about.

------
hirako2000
Sick of paywall content. Sick of alarming news about corona.

Go pay a subscription to know how corona maybe perhaps can affect you.

